# Miranda Kerr - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show / Los Angeles 15.11.2007 (13 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (17 Nov. 2007)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Miranda Kerr*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## notrat (5 Sep. 2018)

Thanks for Miranda!!


----------

